# Merry Christmas from Tori and...



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Spunky!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww. how cute. I want a Spunky puppy in my stocking this year......
Leslie, Spunky is a cute name and I bet it fits him perfectly. The pictures are adorable. How is Tori adjusting to the newcomer?


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Can you say ADORABLE!! Love the name SPUNKY fits him perfect.*


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Very precious! Merry Christmas to you Spunky is very cute in his stocking


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How cute! I like the stocking-stuffers at your house better than what I get at mine!

How's Tori doing with Spunky?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie, what a cute name. He looks adorable! I hope Tori and Spunky are enjoying the holidays!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That puppy could not be cuter!!!
Mini me!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

HEY! I want one of THOSE in MY stocking! What a dollbaby! :baby:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww,

They look adorable. Spunky (love the name) looks like he needs to be hugged and kissed and Tori is looking like such a little lady, love that ponytail.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Too CUTE! I want a Spunky Christmas Stocking!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww...they look so adorable. And "Spunky" is perfect.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Cute name for a very cute puppy! Have a merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

They are both beautiful! I hope that I find a puppy in my stocking this year! What a cute picture!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

When I look at him I definitely see Spunky. What a cute little devil he is . . . and Miss Tori looks like the grand diva. Great picture.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie, that is too cute. Definitely a calendar picture.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Perfect name for that cute little stocking stuffer! Merry Christmas to all


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable!!!
Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Leslie the pictures are adorable. I cant wait to show DH Spunky in his socking.

Happy Holidays to you and your family.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Spunky= PERFECT :becky:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you and Tori and SPUNKY!!
Carole


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Leslie...What a CUTE stocking stuffer!!! I love the name Spunky..it's perfect!!
Merry Christmas, Leslie!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Merry Christmas!!! They sure are cuties!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Merry Christmas Leslie! I love your name for the new lil' cutie too! Spunky is adorable! I love how Tori and Spunky are a matched pair!:kiss::kiss:

The last picture I'm nominating for the next calendar! Or how about your Christmas cards next year? Cute!Cute!Cute!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*YAY IT'S SPUNKY*

OH MY GOODNESS, LESLIE . That announcement was certainly worth waiting for! And Spunky it is. Those pix are unbelievably cute. Look at those two mischief makers! Adorable. Santa did good work this year!!

I was wondering what Spunky's birthdate is? Heath's is August 22. 
HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS EVE !


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Spunky looks like the perfect sock stuffing for me!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments and Christmas wishes. You all are the BEST!

Tori and Spunky are still jockeying for the top dog position. Tori has definitely upped the "lessons" she's teaching him, though, things like; "This is my food, wait your turn"; "I get this toy now, wait your turn"; "Did you forget? I don't like to be bugged in the morning???"; and "Excuse me? You don't get to hump me, at all, EVER!" 

He does seem to be getting her messages, slowly but surely. Good thing he likes toys, since Tori will only play when SHE feels like it, and unfortunately for her, he wants to play all the time... Poor guy, she can be a real grump sometimes. Wasn't it Kimberly who said there's a reason they call them bitches? ound:

Amy~ He was born on Sept. 25th.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Wasn't it Kimberly there's a reason they call them bitches? ound:


ound: That's funny!ound:

ound: And true on both counts!ound:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So glad puppy has a name. Sounds like it fits him. They're both beautiful. Glad to hear they're working things out.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Spunky!!!


Look at the smirk on Tori's face with him stuck in the stocking :biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*love the puppy in the stocking!*

oh Leslie! Amanda talks so lovingly of you, I hope to meet you soon!

Linda


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

What a cutie in that stocking. We can't wait to meet him at the next gathering

Happy holidays

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*and will it be a sunday, I hope?*

oooh...lets! I am off on Sundays!
Linda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I love your name choice! The photos are simply adorable too!



Leslie said:


> Wasn't it Kimberly who said there's a reason they call them bitches? ound:


 Actually, it was my vet who said that. She was asking about the different temperaments in genders and when I said that the males tend to be more loving & loyal, she said that's pretty much the same with all breeds and added "that's why they call them bitches." ound:

I'm looking forward to more Tori & Spunky updates! Merry Christmas Leslie!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Merry Christmas Leslie, family &Tori and Spunky! Love Spunky's new name and thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Riki and Daisy want to meet you*

We love puppies!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> Look at the smirk on Tori's face with him stuck in the stocking :biggrin1:


took the words right off my keyboard! :biggrin1:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

What cute pictures!! I love Spunky in the stocking!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

From them being from different parents, you wouldn't tell it by the way they look. It really looks like Tori has a mini me  

Welcome to the forum Spunky!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Awww, Spunky is so cute. I want a Spunky! It must have made your Christmas so special! Looking forward to more pictures of Tori and Spunky
Gina


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> From them being from different parents, you wouldn't tell it by the way they look. *It really looks like Tori has a mini me  *
> 
> Welcome to the forum Spunky!!!


Amanda~ It only goes as far as the outside. They couldn't be more opposite in behavior and temperament.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG Leslie!!! Adorable!!!

How precious is that?!

Beverly


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww, finally a confirmed name! I missed this, but had to LOL...that is one way to keep Spunky out of trouble! 
Adorable pictures!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

What a perfect name for that little mischievous little boy! I'm glad to hear that they are getting along better. Love your photos!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

The pictures are to cute ~ and I love his name. He looks like a Spunky!! I hope they will continue to grow to love each other.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Leslie, after hearing your stories about Spunky, I was surprised that he stayed in the stocking long enough to take a picture! They are adorable together!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't believe I'm so far behind!! I didn't even know you got a puppy. I love Spunky in the stocking. It looks like he was enjoying swinging around in that thing. In one photo his head is turned back - a 180 from his body. He's always looking at you regardless of how much he was moving. Toooo cute!!!

Love the name Spunky!! As a little girl, I had a "Spunky" (A Schnauzer Cock-A-Poo Mix). I loved him so much, and he was the best little dog!!! Very smart, too!! So, you can't go wrong with a name like that.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

New pictures please.


----------

